# Curious - Post op pain



## Crohns08

So despite my best efforts I had another obstruction due to a stricture and ended up getting a bowel resection losing about six inches of intestine. About how long did your post op pain last? I'm gonna be two weeks post op on Monday and it's still pretty painful to the point I am on a mostly liquid diet with one or two servings of softer foods a day to keep from having painful bowel movements. I will admit I have not been the best about walking but have been trying to get better about it and having hubby take me on walks. Also any tips that could be passed along as far as showering would be great. I have steristrips and I'm paranoid about them coming off too soon from showering.


----------



## ronroush7

I am sorry for what you are going through.  It didn't seem like my post op pain lasted long. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Clairegard1979

I had my op 6.5 weeks ago. The wound pain lasted a couple of weeks although still getting the odd pain with it. I get a lot of what feels like wind pain inside in the evenings after eating dinner. I find peppermint tea helps and eating smaller portions. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hawkeye

I was still taking tylenol on a fairly regular basis at that point (2 weeks post op) after my left hemi.  Actually I was released 1 week after my surgery and went back into the hospital within 36 hours of being released with a small bowel obstruction and stayed in for another week. So I spend most of the first 2 weeks post op in the hospital.  

I tried to move around a bit and get out around for walks.  In terms of soft food I was on a low fibre diet for 8 weeks after surgery. The big issue was a couple of episodes of constipation that I attribute to the low fibre diet and tylenol.


----------



## hawkeye

Crohns08 has the pain gotten any better?  I left my steristrips on until  they fell off. I just kept trimming the part that came off.


----------



## Crohns08

The pain has gotten a little better but still pretty bad. I can at least go twelve hours at night without pain meds to sleep now but six hours max before I have pain. All I have is tramadol for it because my GI is very hesitant to give me anything and I am too nervous to ask the surgeon because he was an ass to me in the hospital when I told him my meds weren't cutting it. Steristrips are off and it looks like it is healing. I have pain on both my right and left sides and upper left. Frequent diarrhea some days and hard stools on others.


----------



## wfwmac

Recently diagnosed, having resection Monday,5/23/16. Doctor's said I've had Crohn's Disease for 25 years prior to Colon Cancer at age 38.Has anyone experienced burning in the back? I have been treated for arthritis in my back for 3 years, unbearable burning that couldn't be explained, now I need a colectomy.


----------



## ronroush7

wfwmac said:


> Recently diagnosed, having resection Monday,5/23/16. Doctor's said I've had Crohn's Disease for 25 years prior to Colon Cancer at age 38.Has anyone experienced burning in the back? I have been treated for arthritis in my back for 3 years, unbearable burning that couldn't be explained, now I need a colectomy.


Sending support.


----------

